# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Forex

## Sirius

Forex Market

Keni iden sa shpejt mund te beheni milioner por edhe anasjelltas mvaret nga aftsit a juaja.

Duhen shenime me dit te tera per me pershkru biznesin qe behet me kembimin e valutave keshtu qe per t'interesuarit po ju rekomandoj te filloni nga ky sajt www.forexstreet.com i cili ju ofron gjith informacionin e duhur si dhe linket per kompanit me te njohura qe meren me kembimin e parave.

I ftoj gjith ata qe kan njohuri per ket biznes te ofrojn materjal per lexuesit sepse egzistojn kalkulator te cilet me sinjalet e tyre arrijn nje propabilitet mbi 65 %.

Tri sekretet kryesore per profitimin ne ket biznes "Diciplina, Vendosmeria dhe Vetbesimi"

Ju uroj fat atyre qe e provojn klm.

----------



----------


## Mau_kiko

Pershendetje Rrushi_CH!
Shume intersesante kjo tema, por te lutem shkruaj ndonje informacione me tepr mbi *Forex* qe ta kuptojme me mire!

----------


## Sirius

Nje Pershkrim i shkurter per Forex trading

Sot kembimi i valutave behet anekend botes online si nga bankat po ashtu edhe nga individ.
Shum Trading Banks (Banka Kembimesh) ofrojn qasje ne Burs  por ka dhe nga to qe bejn hile ne kete drejtim dhe ato jan nga me te ndryshmet (Nuk po zgjerohem me teper tek Bankat Kembimesh qe bejn hile ne kembime dhe si behen ato kete do ta diskutojm me kohen).
Kembimi i valutave si dhe sherbimeve tjera siq jan shit blerja e Arit, Argjendit, Naftes, etj. po ashtu edhe shit blerja e aksioneve te kompanive me reputacion ne bot p.sh. IBM, CAT, AIG etj. gjitha keto mund ti beni shum leht online.

Nje shembull pse ngriten dhe zbriten vlerat e valutave p.sh. USA importon shum Ver nga Franca dhe Vetura nga Gjermania dhe kur ka kohen e importimit ne pergjithesi si dhe te ktyre te fundit qellimisht ngritet vlera e dollarit gje qe bie ne favor te USA sepse me me pak dollar mund te paguhet importi si dhe anasjelltas kur ka export me teper.

Mos te zgjatem me teper ne kete pik por ajo qe ju intereson lexuesve eshte si te behen pjes e ketij biznesi.

Se pari nga shum Banka Kembimesh po ju rekomandoj te filloni me FXCM http://www.fxcm.com/ eshte nje bank korrekte dhe ofron qasje ne Burs pa bere modifikim apo vonesa te te dhenave (siq ndodh me disa qe bejn hile).
Fillimisht ju rekomandoj te regjistroni dhe te kembeni ne demo verzion deri sa ta mesoni perdorimin e platformes dhe te beni pak eksperienc.
Kjo faqe http://www.forexmicrolot.com/  eshte pere micro account nga FXCM po ashtu edhe ketu mund te regjistroheni ne demo kurse per ata qe deshirojn ta provojn menjeher ne real money nga kjo mund te startoni me 25 USD


FXPro edhe kjo eshte korrekte si dhe ofron per te njejten koh shit/blerjen.
https://www.fxpro.com/


Per milionera rekomandohet ACM http://www.ac-markets.com/ eshte korrekte dhe ka platform te pershtatshme per kembim milionash.







Nje historik i shkurter ne anglisht i Forex trading


Brief history of Forex trading
Initially, the value of goods was expressed in terms of other goods, i.e. an economy based on barter between individual market participants. The obvious limitations of such a system encouraged establishing more generally accepted means of exchange at a fairly early stage in history, to set a common benchmark of value. In different economies, everything from teeth to feathers to pretty stones has served this purpose, but soon metals, in particular gold and silver, established themselves as an accepted means of payment as well as a reliable storage of value. 

Originally, coins were simply minted from the preferred metal, but in stable political regimes the introduction of a paper form of governmental IOUs (I owe you) gained acceptance during the Middle Ages. Such IOUs, often introduced more successfully through force than persuasion were the basis of modern currencies. 

Before World War I, most central banks supported their currencies with convertibility to gold. Although paper money could always be exchanged for gold, in reality this did not occur often, fostering the sometimes disastrous notion that there was not necessarily a need for full cover in the central reserves of the government. 

At times, the ballooning supply of paper money without gold cover led to devastating inflation and resulting political instability. To protect local national interests, foreign exchange controls were increasingly introduced to prevent market forces from punishing monetary irresponsibility. 

In the latter stages of World War II, the Bretton Woods agreement was reached on the initiative of the USA in July 1944. The Bretton Woods Conference rejected John Maynard Keynes suggestion for a new world reserve currency in favour of a system built on the US dollar. Other international institutions such as the IMF, the World Bank and GATT (General Agreement on Tariffs and Trade) were created in the same period as the emerging victors of WW2 searched for a way to avoid the destabilising monetary crises which led to the war. The Bretton Woods agreement resulted in a system of fixed exchange rates that partly reinstated the gold standard, fixing the US dollar at USD35/oz and fixing the other main currencies to the dollar - and was intended to be permanent.

The Bretton Woods system came under increasing pressure as national economies moved in different directions during the sixties. A number of realignments kept the system alive for a long time, but eventually Bretton Woods collapsed in the early seventies following president Nixon's suspension of the gold convertibility in August 1971. The dollar was no longer suitable as the sole international currency at a time when it was under severe pressure from increasing US budget and trade deficits. 

The following decades have seen foreign exchange trading develop into the largest global market by far. Restrictions on capital flows have been removed in most countries, leaving the market forces free to adjust foreign exchange rates according to their perceived values.

But the idea of fixed exchange rates has by no means died. The EEC (European Economic Community) introduced a new system of fixed exchange rates in 1979, the European Monetary System. This attempt to fix exchange rates met with near extinction in 1992-93, when pent-up economic pressures forced devaluations of a number of weak European currencies. Nevertheless, the quest for currency stability has continued in Europe with the renewed attempt to not only fix currencies but actually replace many of them with the Euro in 2001.

The lack of sustainability in fixed foreign exchange rates gained new relevance with the events in South East Asia in the latter part of 1997, where currency after currency was devalued against the US dollar, leaving other fixed exchange rates, in particular in South America, looking very vulnerable. 

But while commercial companies have had to face a much more volatile currency environment in recent years, investors and financial institutions have found a new playground. The size of foreign exchange markets now dwarfs any other investment market by a large factor. It is estimated that more than USD 3,000 billion is traded every day, far more than the world's stock and bond markets combined.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Askush mos ta provoj FOREX nese nuk ka njohuri te thella te marketeve boterore te shkembimit te monedhave dhe njohuri e informacion te gjere rreth ekonomive me te medha te globit. Ne te kunder do te humbisni parate me keq se ne poker, E GARANTUAR kjo.

----------


## Sirius

> Askush mos ta provoj FOREX nese nuk ka njohuri te thella te marketeve boterore te shkembimit te monedhave dhe njohuri e informacion te gjere rreth ekonomive me te medha te globit. Ne te kunder do te humbisni parate me keq se ne poker, E GARANTUAR kjo.



Kjo eshte e sigurt per lakmitaret pasi qe ky sistem te ofron mundesi me fitu shpejt dhe ne kete rast ndodh e kunderta.
Nese kembysi eshte i vendost me fitu nga pak dhe gradualisht me ngrit shumen atehere duhet te mbahet konstante perqindja e marges ndermjet 8000% dhe 12000% ne kete rast fitimin e keni te garantuar 100%.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Mesa kam pare, mbi 90% e persona qe luajne e Forex, e luajne si kumar... dhe pervec strategjise se rastesise dhe fitimit momental, nuk kane tjeter....

Forex kerkon te kesh njohuri te thella mbi ekonomine boterore... te jesh i vemendshem te gjesh dhe te perpunosh informacionet qe bankat boterore publikojne, per te parashhikuar ne nje fare menyre ate cfare do te ndodhe..
Njohuria ne statistike, dhe ekonomi duhet te jete e shumte.. perndryshe, dont bother te futesh, sepse do te humbasesh...

Gjithsesi, per mua problem jane edhe kompanite e Forex, pasi qe duke marre paraysh qe, sic thashe me siper, mbi 90% e lojtareve humbasin, shume nga urdherat qe u jepen, nuk i publikojne fare... 
Nje problem tjeter eshte edhe terheqja e parave... eshte shume e lehte te futesh ne kete treg.. madje te presin krahehapur, por te dalesh nga ky treg, duke marre me vete edhe parate e tua, eshte dicka e veshtire...

Duhet te jesh shume ie vemendshem edhe ke kontrata fillestare qe lidh me kompanite Forex, pasi qe te dergojne (zakonisht) me fax, nje faqe me License Agreements, ku duhet te firmosesh per te rene dakord me kompanine. Hileja qendron qe Licensing Agreements mun te jete nje faqe, por edhe 100 faqe... ata praseprai te dergojne vetem faqen ku duhet te firmosesh.

----------


## Rev12

Investimi ne forex eshte teper i rrezikshem per ata qe kane pak njohuri se cfare eshte. Ka disa menyra per te rritesh mundesite per te fituar

1. Te paguash nje expert qe ofron forex signals kundrejt nje pagese mujore ( eshte pak e veshtire sepse 80% jane mashtruesa por nqs gjen ate 20% e duhur atehere ke mundesi te mira per te fituar)

2. Te fillosh nje studim te hollesishem. Eshte pak a shum si te perfundosh ndonje fakultet sepse eshte teper e veshtire po i hyre ne detaje po gjithsesi per ata qe kane durim le ta provojne. Gjithashtu duhet te jene te azhornuar cdo dite me lajmet e fundit si politike ashtu edhe ekonomike. 

3. Te perdorin nje nga programet automatike ( ka shume persona qe besojne ne keto programe qe bejne perllogaritje teper te sofistikuara dhe arrijne te fitojne shuma te medha )
Nder programet me me emer jane FAP TURBO dhe IVY BOT por personalisht nuk kam ndonje deshire tja besoj parate nje programi automatik sado i sofistikuar te jete


Per ata qe jane fillestar ne kete fushe ju keshilloj programin etoro mund ta gjeni ketu http://www.etoro.com/

shkarkoni programin dhe hapni nje demo account dhe provoni aftesite tuaja me para jo te verteta nqs arrini te keni sukses atehere mund te depozitoni para por sic e thane edhe me siper 
FOREX nuk eshte kumbar nqs e trajtoni si te tille atehere se shpejti do jeni me xhepa bosh

SUKSESE

----------


## eduartforex

ju ja fusni kot,kush eshte ai qe te jep mundesine te fitosh lek ne keto ditet e sotme?????????

----------


## consultingforex

Ti Sirius. Ne radhe te pare je njeri i poshter qe shkruan ne forum qe FOREX esht mundesi fitimi dhe mos i shkruaj kto gjera se populli shqipetar esht shume i varfer me zor shtyjn muajin per te ngrene buke. mos ju hiq buken e gojes se ju dalin kazinot dhe bingot. por ma mer mendja ti nuk je shqiptar por ndonje SERB,GREK apo ku dreqin e di un ca je
Ju them un cfar esht FOREX se kam 5 vjet qe bej kte pune me kompani jasht mase shume serioze qe japin sherbime BROKER.
1- humb lek aq shume sa qe mund te humbesh miliona euro sepse i atille esht sistemi.
2-Pasuron kompanine me te cilen ben FOREX
3-dhe po fitove kompanite qe quhen BROKER  nuk ti japin leket.
4-ne shqiperi nuk ka autoritete te duhura qe te kontrolloje shoqerite e BROKERAVE te cilet te japin PLATFORMEN per te bere FOREX TRADING nqs bejn manipulime me operacionet q ju hapni ose me lekt qe ju depositoni tek kto shoqeri.
5-cmimet e Monedhave te ashtequajtura FOREX apo CFD levizen sipas deshires se BROKERIT FOREX.
6-dhe nqs kto thone qe jemi me license *CySec Cyprus Securities and Exchange Commission,apo licensa nga Estonia apo FCA Financial Conduct Authority (FCA) in the UK* jane licensa qe meren me LOW COST cmime te uleta qe jan kot nuk pine uje *fare mos ju besoni.*

*JU LUTEM TE GJITH SHQIPTAREVE KU DO QE NDODHEN SE MBASE JANE EDHE DASHAMIRE OSE MIQ QE UNE MUND TE KEM Te MOS BEJN KURRE FOREX AS ME 100$ APO 100.000$ SE DO I HUMABSIN. UNE PUNOJ PER SHOQERI FOREXI DHE 99.9% HUMBET DHE 0.01% NDOSHTA FITON* dhe cfare do qe tju thone agjentet qe ju marin ne telefon per tju prezantuar kte mundesi mos ju besoni se ju tregojn nje perralle shume te bukur sa qe do e besoni. thjesht menyra numer nje qe funksionon esht tju thoni qe nuk kam lek te bej kto investime dhe ato nuk ju bezdisin me ne tel. mbase ju marin prap por ju vazhdoni te thoni jo.

----------


## Sirius

> Ti Sirius. Ne radhe te pare je njeri i poshter qe shkruan ne forum qe FOREX esht mundesi fitimi dhe mos i shkruaj kto gjera se populli shqipetar esht shume i varfer me zor shtyjn muajin per te ngrene buke. mos ju hiq buken e gojes se ju dalin kazinot dhe bingot. por ma mer mendja ti nuk je shqiptar por ndonje SERB,GREK apo ku dreqin e di un ca je
> Ju them un cfar esht FOREX se kam 5 vjet qe bej kte pune me kompani jasht mase shume serioze qe japin sherbime BROKER.


Tash pe shoh kete shkrim, shkrimin e pare qe ke bere me ke quajt grek apo serb, kam ra nga karrika tu qesh sepse jam i bindur se je djeg, mirpo kjo eshte nje shenj e mir sepse dikush qe rrezohet prej kalit te pakten heren tjeter nuk bie ne pozicion te njejt, une 4 vite rresht jame rrezu me para virtuale deri sa jame mesu, pun e madhe nese edhe te tjeret rrezohen amo me nje kusht qe dikur te mesohen siq bera une me DEMO. Thua se shqiptaret nuk kane nevoj per kete biznez, gabohesh, pikrisht shqiptareve ju rekomandohet nje biznez i tille, sepse ky aktivitet kerkon kohe dhe shqiptaret jane ata qe kane kohe me se shumti apo jo.

Kur thua se punon per shoqeri forexi dhe i fut te gjith brokerat ne nje thes me bene te dyshoj, apo ndoshta kompania ku punon ti eshte nga ato qe bejn mashtrime, pi bie shkurt, tre brokerat qe kam permend me siper FXCM eshte diler global, FxPro eshte diler europian dhe Swissquote eshte diler Zvicerran tash ku pe sheh mashtrimin ti. Une me FXCM e kam fillu kur per here te pare kam bere withdraval ne 2009 dhe leket me ran ne konto pas 4 dite pune. 
Me pas qene un profi yt ty si nxenes NJISH ta kisha perfundu edhe kurr ne klas nuk tkisha lene me hy.

Shiko index te FXCM ne bursen e New York-ut, apo ndoshta edhe NYSE eshte mashtrim sipas teje.
https://www.nyse.com/quote/XNYS :fantazma: XCM 

Une tani jame te Swissquote, lider i brokerave ne Zvicerr, me posht e ke autorizimin nga FINMA (Swiss Financial Market Supervisory Authority).
http://www.finma.ch/e/beaufsichtigte...ame&order=desc 
Banka: http://www.swissquote.ch/ 
Per forex : http://en.swissquote.com/fx 
Koheve te fundit ka bler edhe Mig bank e njohur ne Zvicerr per milionera: http://www.swissquote-fx.com/fr/ 

Sa i perket mashtrimeve shiko listen e brokerave qe jane mashtrime e qe pretendojn se jane banka zvicerrane ore tutkun :
https://www.finma.ch/e/sanktionen/un...s/default.aspx 

Kurse ketu ke listen e bankave te autorizuara nga FINMA ne Zvicerr: 
http://www.finma.ch/institute/pdf_e/ebeh.pdf 





> 1- humb lek aq shume sa qe mund te humbesh miliona euro sepse i atille esht sistemi.


Nuk eshte sitemi qe vendos per ty por eshte egoja e yte qe qon deri te deshtimi.




> 2-Pasuron kompanine me te cilen ben FOREX


Jo nese punon me Long term.




> 3-dhe po fitove kompanite qe quhen BROKER  nuk ti japin leket.


Per kete tu pergjigja me lart.




> 4-ne shqiperi nuk ka autoritete te duhura qe te kontrolloje shoqerite e BROKERAVE te cilet te japin PLATFORMEN per te bere FOREX TRADING nqs bejn manipulime me operacionet q ju hapni ose me lekt qe ju depositoni tek kto shoqeri.


Ma qite gazin me kete ne thonjeza `` ne shqiperi nuk ka autoritete te duhura qe te kontrolloje shoqerite e BROKERAVE`` askush nuk ka kontroll per ato shoqerit e brokerave qe bejn mashtrime, gjdo dit mbyllen dhe gjdo dit hapen tjera, kurse ti permend Shqiperien ketu.




> 5-cmimet e Monedhave te ashtequajtura FOREX apo CFD levizen sipas deshires se BROKERIT FOREX.


E ke fjalen per brokerat qe jan ne list te zez a po ? Kurse keto qe ju kam rekomandu une shiko krahasimet ne foto me posht :

*FxPro*



*Swissquote*






> 6-dhe nqs kto thone qe jemi me license *CySec Cyprus Securities and Exchange Commission,apo licensa nga Estonia apo FCA Financial Conduct Authority (FCA) in the UK* jane licensa qe meren me LOW COST cmime te uleta qe jan kot nuk pine uje *fare mos ju besoni.*


Eshte e vertet qe CySEC licenson shumicen e brokerave qe bejn mashtrime, bile edhe kritikohen vazhdimisht por ata kete kane buk goje dhe as qe po merziten per kritika, fundja Qipro nuk ka me cka tjeter te mirret.




> *JU LUTEM TE GJITH SHQIPTAREVE KU DO QE NDODHEN SE MBASE JANE EDHE DASHAMIRE OSE MIQ QE UNE MUND TE KEM Te MOS BEJN KURRE FOREX AS ME 100$ APO 100.000$ SE DO I HUMABSIN. UNE PUNOJ PER SHOQERI FOREXI DHE 99.9% HUMBET DHE 0.01% NDOSHTA FITON* dhe cfare do qe tju thone agjentet qe ju marin ne telefon per tju prezantuar kte mundesi mos ju besoni se ju tregojn nje perralle shume te bukur sa qe do e besoni. thjesht menyra numer nje qe funksionon esht tju thoni qe nuk kam lek te bej kto investime dhe ato nuk ju bezdisin me ne tel. mbase ju marin prap por ju vazhdoni te thoni jo.


Shtetet e zhvilluara vazhdimisht rekrutojn Trader te rinje dhe bankat i paguajn me Bonusa per mi inspiru sepse ketu eshte e ardhmja kurse shqiptaret presin tju bie nga qjelli. Une besoj se shqiptaret kane aftesi per kete biznez por ajo qe me bene te deshprohem eshte se te pakten ne kete teme akoma ska dale dikush qe te kerkoj te diskutohet per teknikat qe munde te perdoren per forex, ne vend te kesaj e provojn dhe nga egoja e tyre deshtojn menjeher dhe vin ketu edhe shesin men gjoja se jane eksperta. 

Shqiptaret une i imagjinoj si superkompjutera por pa programe efikase.

----------


## Trannj

hahahhaha sa te forte e ke bo, sikur ne jetojme ne epoken e akullnajave e se kuptojme qe tregjet financiare sot po pushtojne boten. E bukura qenka se ti punon dhe ne shoqeri forexi dhe kundershton tregtine ne valuta ne vend qe tua sugjerosh njerezve. Dukesh me teper tip lakmitari se dashamires qe ke shkruajtur 1000 te zezat qe sjell forex. Nje gje eshte e sigurt per te gjithe ato qe tregtojne ne forex se po te tregtojne me kembe ne toke dhe po te zgjedhim nje broker te ver8 do dalin te fituar.

----------


## Trannj

Per consultingforex

hahahhaha sa te forte e ke bo, sikur ne jetojme ne epoken e akullnajave e se kuptojme qe tregjet financiare sot po pushtojne boten. E bukura qenka se ti punon dhe ne shoqeri forexi dhe kundershton tregtine ne valuta ne vend qe tua sugjerosh njerezve. Dukesh me teper tip lakmitari se dashamires qe ke shkruajtur 1000 te zezat qe sjell forex. Nje gje eshte e sigurt per te gjithe ato qe tregtojne ne forex se po te tregtojne me kembe ne toke dhe po te zgjedhim nje broker te ver8 do dalin te fituar.

----------


## Trannj

Sirius mund te me kontaktosh ne inbox flasim per tregtine ne forex

----------


## Trannj

Sirius mund te me kontaktosh ne inbox flasim per tregtine ne forex, ndoshta mund te me japesh dhe disa keshilla

----------


## Sirius

> Sirius mund te me kontaktosh ne inbox flasim per tregtine ne forex, ndoshta mund te me japesh dhe disa keshilla


Te injorova per ca dit sepse eshte per qudi pse ju qe shkruni per forex jeni te saporegjistruar?
Nese marr mundin me shkrujt per forex pse mos te diskutojm ketu, ndoshta i hyn npun dikujt.
Nuk e di sa je serioz ne kerkesen tende, munde ta kuptoje atehere kur te parashtrosh pytje teknike ne lidhje me temen, vetem per perdorim platformave mos me pyet, perjashtim MT4.

----------


## Trannj

> Te injorova per ca dit sepse eshte per qudi pse ju qe shkruni per forex jeni te saporegjistruar?
> Nese marr mundin me shkrujt per forex pse mos te diskutojm ketu, ndoshta i hyn npun dikujt.
> Nuk e di sa je serioz ne kerkesen tende, munde ta kuptoje atehere kur te parashtrosh pytje teknike ne lidhje me temen, vetem per perdorim platformave mos me pyet, perjashtim MT4.


Kjo eshte arsyeja e vetme qe jam rregistruar ne kete forum, thjesht per te mare ca informate me teper rreth Forex por e shoh qe ketu nuk u flitka rreth kesaj teme. Nje nga keshillat qe do doja nga nje person i cili tregton ne forex eshte se si mund ta zgjedh nje broker serioz sepse po shoh qe shume jane scammm

----------


## Sirius

> Kjo eshte arsyeja e vetme qe jam rregistruar ne kete forum, thjesht per te mare ca informate me teper rreth Forex por e shoh qe ketu nuk u flitka rreth kesaj teme. Nje nga keshillat qe do doja nga nje person i cili tregton ne forex eshte se si mund ta zgjedh nje broker serioz sepse po shoh qe shume jane scammm


Sinqerisht ti a din me lexu shqip ???, a e ke lexu temen apo te pakten a e ke lexu shkrimin numer 10 a jo ? ndryshe nuk ka kuptim kjo pytja jote.

Ja listen e brokerave ku nuk ke pse merzitesh a ti kthejn leket vetem se si ti fitosh.

http://en.swissquote.com/fx
http://www.fxcm.com/
http://www.fxpro.com/ 
http://www.dukascopy.com/swiss/french/home/
http://ch.saxobank.com/
http://www.alpari.com/
http://fxtrade.oanda.co.uk/
http://www.avatrade.fr/
http://www.markets.com/fr/

Une vete jam te e para, me te dyten kam fillu keshtu qe tjerat nuk i kam provu, nuk ka nevoj me hap shum llogari sepse nuk kane rol platformat ne profit.

----------


## Trannj

po per fx lider ke degjuar gje, si te duket

----------


## Sirius

> po per fx lider ke degjuar gje, si te duket


Nuk e di por me sa pash ky ishte nje broker Serb, me erdhi merzi me hap nje demo per mi testu levizjet e qmimeve ne platformen e tyre, po edhe po te testoja serveri per konto live eshte tjeter keshtu qe ndoshta jane reale me pak leke por nese arrin me me shum leke te keshilloj te hapesh te ndonjera te lista qe te postova me siper.

----------


## Trannj

E kam provuar demo dhe kane nje platforme te thjeshte e te qarte dhe sidomos te kuptueshme se e kane ne gjuhen shqipe

----------

